# mercury scanner driver for 2400cu



## ojubanire247 (Oct 23, 2008)

hello please i need a software that i can use to install my 2400cu scanner 
the i one have is not copying the files any more 
so please tell where i can get the software to download 
thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.

Here is the spec sheet for you scanner:
http://www.mercury-pc.com/product-detail.php?productid=749#

Try this link for the drivers
http://www.mercury-pc.com/downloads_list.php?productid=749

The scanner uses Muztek Personal assistance league Software but I could not find it on Mercury's website. You can try the following link to see if this software is compatible, but I can not say for sure if it is.
Software:
http://www.mustek.com.tw/Download/driv_scanr/europe/b2400cu.html
Hope this helps


----------

